# Dow International Medical College Application



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello,

So I have filled out the application and gotten everything ready to submit to DIMC, but I can't find an email to send the application to. Does anyone know the correct email to send the application to? I would really appreciate the help as soon as possible!


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Contact them at [email protected] They will guide you thoroughly how to go about with the process


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

Anony said:


> Contact them at XXXThey will guide you thoroughly how to go about with the process


Thank you!


----------



## Aleena Imran (Jul 8, 2014)

stargirl said:


> Thank you!


Hi!!! did you get into DIMC and could you please guide me with the procedures.. that would be really helpful


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

Aleena Imran said:


> Hi!!! did you get into DIMC and could you please guide me with the procedures.. that would be really helpful


On this websitethere is a link that says "Download Application Form". Fill that out and make sure you have all the required documents before emailing admissions (email is posted above). 
Basically scan all the documents and email it to them.


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Hi !!
They don't really reply on emails .. Right ?


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

18ne said:


> Hi !!
> They don't really reply on emails .. Right ?


They do! It takes a few days maybe but they have been replying to my emails. You can always ask them to confirm whether they have received everything!


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Yes I have been talking to them via emails
but they have recently stopped replying though

Anyway do you have any idea about Aptitude test we have to give here ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

18ne said:


> Yes I have been talking to them via emails
> but they have recently stopped replying though
> 
> Anyway do you have any idea about Aptitude test we have to give here ?
> Thanks in advance


Maybe it's because of Eid? 
And no, I have no idea. Sorry!


----------

